# Durchlaufofen



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

Hallo, könnt ihr mir Firmen empfehlen, die Durchlauf-Härteöfen bauen. Dieser Ofen soll ca. 60-65°C Temperatur halten und den 2k-Kleber aushärten, mit dem ca. 28kg schwere Rohlinge mit Glaspatten verklebt worden sind. Durchlaufzeit so in etwa 2 Stunden.

Im Grunde benötige ich eine Firma, die Erfahrung mit der Dämmung und Beheizung eines solchen Durchlaufofens hat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 August 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Im Grunde benötige ich eine Firma, die Erfahrung mit der Dämmung und Beheizung eines solchen Durchlaufofens hat.



Hallo,

http://www.iob.de

Ob die sich genau für Deine Anwendung eignen kann ich nicht 
beurteilen, aber Fragen kostet nichts.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 August 2008)

IOB baut Öfen für die Behandlung von Stahl und anderen Metallen. Da sind Temperaturen von 60-65°C noch nicht einmal annähernd drin.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2008)

Vielleicht hier


http://www.sellacan.de/


----------



## Markus (12 August 2008)

eisenmann, rippert, wurster, afotec, dürr,...

die bauen lacktrockner, aber auch da gehts ab 160° aufwärts...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2008)

Wir können Dir auch nen Erhitzer bauen. Elektro- oder Gasbeheitzt. Normalerweise fahren da Paletten rein und bleiben bei 180 Grad dort 20 Sekunden drin. Ist aber kein Problem das Ding auf 60 Grad zu regeln und dort 2 Stunden drin zu bleiben. 

Die Frage ist wie groß du das Teil brauchst.......


----------



## Ralle (12 August 2008)

@Lipperland

Mach mir doch mal bitte ne PN mit einem Kontakt zu euch.
Ich geb das weiter, da ich ja nicht selbst der Anlagenbauer bin.

@Alle

Danke, ich schau mir die Links an und werd mir die Homepages mal raussuchen und durchsehen.


----------



## crash (12 August 2008)

Ich hätte da auch noch einen

Nabertherm

die machen von 30 bis 3000 °C


----------



## Da_Basco (12 August 2008)

*Tesoma*

Kann auch einen Hersteller empfehlen: www.tesoma.de. Die Öfen haben wir selbst im Einsatz um im Siebdruckverfahren aufgebrachtes Silikon auf Metallteilen zu trocken.

Gruß

Da Basco


----------



## 1nsane (14 August 2008)

Morgen.

Einen kenne ich auch noch.

http://www.sierratherm.com/


----------

